# Does Smith Manoeuvre make sense with a low interest rate?



## LauraLap (Jun 24, 2009)

xx


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

The key question to ask yourself is, how much risk can you tolerate in your portfolio? Leveraged investing is not for the faint of heart.


----------

